# Hymer Factory Germany



## vava1

I've heard about people going to the Hymer factory in Germany, to have repairs and upgrades done on their motorhomes.

Does anybody how to contact the factory and arrange this please?

I'd like to have some body re-sealing done, new passenger side window guide as it's started to leak, and some replacements of interior plastics that have yellowed and become brittle with age.

The Van is 1998 Hymer S700, only about 50k miles, in excellent condition and well worth investing in


----------



## ned

*hymer germany*

vava1,

We have had to contact Hymer AG about our new van on occasions. The number you might want is 0049 7524 9990 106.

PM me if you come up against a problem and I will see what info I can get from Hymer Club International on the other hand you could join the club and use their forums to ask any questions about your van.

Cheers ........ Ned B594 not the rapido


----------



## JeanLuc

You need to make a booking well in advance. They close for the month of August and have a fairly full workbook generally.


----------



## hymermick1

Hi, The place you want is the Hymer Service Center in Bad Waldsee. It is down the road from the factory but they do all the Hymer repairs there. http://www.hymer-waldsee.de/de/Service_Center/Kontaktformular.php/
The man you want to speak to is Guntram Kibele he speaks good english. Email <[email protected]>, 
Tel. 0049 07524 / 999-116
Hope this helps Mike.


----------



## grouch

When we went we stayed in their aire. Very nice, free electric. Then early in the morning staff came out with their clipboards to ask what we wanted them to do for us. Then later in the day we were advised what they would or would not do and when they could do it. We did not pre book. However, this was about 4 years ago.

It was all very organised.

If you do go to Bad Waldsee, do visit the spa it is really good.


----------



## vava1

hymermick1 said:


> Hi, The place you want is the Hymer Service Center in Bad Waldsee. It is down the road from the factory but they do all the Hymer repairs there. http://www.hymer-waldsee.de/de/Service_Center/Kontaktformular.php/
> The man you want to speak to is Guntram Kibele he speaks good english. Email <[email protected]>,
> Tel. 0049 07524 / 999-116
> Hope this helps Mike.


Thanks Mike - Really nice of you to take the time to answer so comprehensively!

Nice one!

Cheers
Alex


----------



## JockandRita

vava1 said:


> Thanks Mike - Really nice of you to take the time to answer so comprehensively!
> 
> Nice one!
> 
> Cheers
> Alex


If you can Alex, it is best to prebook, and forwarding a list with photographs of the work you require, via email in advance. I backed mine up with a phone call to Gutram. However, as mentioned earlier, they are very busy, and with a block holiday period in August, time is tight for 2011. Turning up on spec will not be as fruitful as booking in advance.

We have been twice now, and had great service on both occasions, albeit on the pricey side. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## vava1

Thanks for your help everybody!

I have booked in for September 19th and will be crossing the channel with Norfolk line on the 17th, driving in convoy with my friends Alec & Fran in their new Burstner

The Hymer service centre will need my S700 for 2/3 days to do the work

Looking forward to it!


----------



## norm1955

*Hymer factory*

Hi We visited the Factory last summer to see where our 1988 Hymer s700 was born. The factory was closed for summer hols, but the service centre & showroom was open.

We were woken up by a group of Hymer employees looking around our motorhome with great interest, one older guy spoke very good English & advised us that could he check our serial number he later returned & told us he was on the line when they built ours in 1988.....

The reason for the post was to advise the water tap is inside the gate of the yard,electric hook ups are for all to see, also that Free internet is available just go into the service centre & they will give you a pass code.

Hope this helps.

Regards

Norman


----------



## vava1

*Re: Hymer factory*

Thanks Norman; very useful information!

I'll remember to ask for the wifi code 



norm1955 said:


> Hi We visited the Factory last summer to see where our 1988 Hymer s700 was born. The factory was closed for summer hols, but the service centre & showroom was open.
> 
> We were woken up by a group of Hymer employees looking around our motorhome with great interest, one older guy spoke very good English & advised us that could he check our serial number he later returned & told us he was on the line when they built ours in 1988.....
> 
> The reason for the post was to advise the water tap is inside the gate of the yard,electric hook ups are for all to see, also that Free internet is available just go into the service centre & they will give you a pass code.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Norman


----------



## MyGalSal

We called in on spec at the end of June with our new van which had a couple of issues. We knew it highly unlikely that they would be able to accommodate us then but we wanted to talk to them and make an apt. We go back on 29 August on our way back from Spain to Dusseldorf - slight detour. As usual they were charming and helpful. A bizarre incident - we pulled onto the aire at 11:30pm and parked up for the night. Headlights had been fine on way down. Got up next morning to find one of them had shattered. For a change we were in the right place at the right time. Guntram just smiled and said oh yes, it is the right one but usually it is the left one. They fixed that for us before we left. As has been mentioned a common Hymer A-class problem. Although if you talk to HymerUK Preston they maintain that it must have been a chip from a stone - must have been the same chip that fractured our windscreen!
The aire is available at whatever time you arrive although it tends to be busy because anyone can stay there, not just Hymer visitors. There is, however, a small compound behind a security barrier which they allow you to use when booked info for work. They give you a token to operate the barrier.
You will enjoy your visit. Be warned though, they do come for your van very early in the morning!
Sal


----------



## smiler

I was informed last week by the service centre (after trying for a week to contact Guntrum) that they no longer make appointments via the telephone. All appointments must be done on line, using
www.hymer-waldsee.de
Smiler


----------



## Hymie

*Factory Visit*

Check to see if the factory are running tours the week you are there - its well worth a visit.
Also, i think the Museum should have opened by now? - Does anyone know if thats happened yet?.

Enjoy the cheap fuel in Luxembourg - if you travel that way.

Happy Travels

Dave


----------



## txe4man

has anyone had a window replaced at the centre, i managed to walk into an open window whilst filling with water, very painfull and lots of swearing, however didn't realise i had moved window sideways so when went to close it later cracked it at the hinge! it's the left side accomodation window, an idea of price would be great because the Hymer web site to arrange repairs is a firm commitment but does not say how much it will be.


----------



## JockandRita

vava1 said:


> Thanks for your help everybody!
> 
> I have booked in for September 19th and will be crossing the channel with Norfolk line on the 17th, driving in convoy with my friends Alec & Fran in their new Burstner
> 
> The Hymer service centre will need my S700 for 2/3 days to do the work
> 
> Looking forward to it!


Hi Vava1,

It would be great if you could come back to us, after the work is done,
and let us know how you got on at Bad Waldsee. :thumbleft:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## vava1

*Hymer Service Centre Bad Waldsee*

Well I'm back!

Wow, what an impressive place the Hymer Service Centre is! Very professional and precise in all they do

Here's what I had done:

Renewed and resealed roof seals and side body seals
Reseal of solar panel and rear view camera cable entry points 
New main skylight perspex replaced
Complete offside front window and surround replaced as an assembly
New plastic interior trim for front side windows
New nearside garage door and surround
Reconditioned leisure charging unit
Replacement trip for mains input box

Not cheap, but thoroughly executed with one year's warranty on their work

Highly recommended


----------



## JockandRita

You are right Vava1, ie, not cheap, but great customer service, and it is great that we have Guntram to convey all and translate for us.

Glad that you are pleased with the experience.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## johnthompson

Don't forget we have Peter Hambilton at Hambilton Engineering Ltd, Bee Lane, Preston, who is Hymer Factory trained and specialises in the older Hymers.

We have had work done to a very high standard by him on our S700 (1992)


----------



## TeamHymer

Just spent the night [Sunday 25 September] at the Hymer Showroom at Bad Waldsee. It was very busy, so would advise anyone to get in early for a 'pitch' and electrics. The town and lake are close by and are well worth wandering around. Asked about factory visits and they take place on the first Wednesday of each month [August excepted I presume!]. We didn't have any work done but bought some small parts that were available for us by 12.30 the same day - good service.
Cheers
Peter & Kay


----------



## vava1

*Re: Factory Visit*



Hymie said:


> Check to see if the factory are running tours the week you are there - its well worth a visit.
> Also, i think the Museum should have opened by now? - Does anyone know if thats happened yet?.
> 
> Enjoy the cheap fuel in Luxembourg - if you travel that way.
> 
> Happy Travels
> 
> Dave


Hi there

Apparently the museum opens 29th October 2011 - looks an amazing building from the outside, should be well worth a visit. I'm going to go back to see it anyway!


----------



## JockandRita

johnthompson said:


> Don't forget we have Peter Hambilton at Hambilton Engineering Ltd, Bee Lane, Preston, who is Hymer Factory trained and specialises in the older Hymers.
> 
> We have had work done to a very high standard by him on our S700 (1992)


Hi J T,

We can concur with your findings of Peter Hambilton Engineering. Excellent workmanship from him and his two other engineers.

It's nice to call in to Hymer HQ whilst in that area though, for parts or maintenance jobs, and the more experienced factory staff are always pleased to see the return of older models that they have worked on in years past. :thumbleft:

I too would like to visit the Hymer Museum next time we are in that area.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------

